# Quick polish and some goodies



## Paulc1990 (Sep 13, 2012)

fitted my fk grill and debadged the rear and debating whether to put audi ring on the bonnet or not
ignore the stickers as theyve already been taken off lol
































also fitted some rim protectors to protect the alloys til i get used to the car which have already saved one alloy from a bad pothole :roll:


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Very nice Paul, looks good


----------



## toonmal (Aug 17, 2010)

That looks stunning, lovely and 'clean'


----------



## Jamie-V6 (Dec 21, 2012)

Very nice!!!


----------



## Paulc1990 (Sep 13, 2012)

Cheers guys can't wait for decent weather to go for a proper drive lol


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Must say I thought of putting the Audi rings on the bonnet, might look good.
You may find it'll looks a bit odd without the rings on the back. All or nothing. Wonder if there's someone around who could do a Photoshop with the rings on the bonnet ?


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

Do I see a bear


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Nyxx said:


> Do I see a bear


^^ haha.. never spotted it first time round


----------



## Paulc1990 (Sep 13, 2012)

A bit tacky I know but wanted to make it individual haha


----------

